# Does This Team Have Enough Talent To Make The Playoffs?...



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

I'm just curious as to what you guys think. Personally I think we do, but I think coaching is going to hold us back once again...


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

if the Pistons made the playoffs, Pacers will too


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

We have the talent, just not the defense right now. We have four guys who can score 20 on any night, but also can have 20 scored on them.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Dunleavy and Murphy will add a lot to the this team along with Granger, they could make the playoffs if healthy. That being said they will have to battle other teams as well. Toronto, Washington, and other teams that didnt make the playoffs last year.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

too many weak links on this team. this team essentially has danny granger, brandon rush, and that's it. tj ford is oft injured, troy murphy is oft injured, dunleavy is always injured. you can't rely on anybody.


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

c_dog said:


> too many weak links on this team. this team essentially has danny granger, brandon rush, and that's it. tj ford is oft injured, troy murphy is oft injured, dunleavy is always injured. you can't rely on anybody.


murphy has not been a frequently injured player for the pacers. dunleavy has hardly missed any games in his career until last year. and as long as he just keeps working on the rehab, he should be back early this season (sometime in the 1st month or so is not unlikely).
then with the addition of hansbrough, i think this team is playoff caliber. as for injuries, they happen all the time and to anyone. lebron or kobe etc. could blow out their knee this season.
the pacers have had some rotten luck with injuries in years past but luck (good and bad) ends eventually. besides, j.o. and tinsley are no longer our problem anymore (thankfully).
i think they go to the playoffs this year.

as for the signature, jordan could come back and dominate the ymca leagues but would get destroyed in the nba today. he was getting embarrassed badly at times when he came back to the wizards. it would be pretty sad to see him even try to compete anytime in these last several seasons. he couldn't even make an nba team today. he was great but not anymore.


----------

